# How do you delete TUG Marketplace ads?



## pwrshift (Dec 7, 2011)

How do you delete 'for rent' listings on TUG Marketplace?  Both my studio weeks at BeachPlace Towers have rented on eBay.  As they are not available any more I thought it best to delete them.  But there's no instructions on how to do it.

Brian


----------



## ronparise (Dec 7, 2011)

dont delete them, just edit and start looking for the next years tenant


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2011)

Go to the TUG Marketplace
Click *Log In Now*
Click *Edit your existing Ads*
Find the Ad
Click *Mark Ad as Rented
*


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 8, 2011)

ronparise said:


> dont delete them, just edit and start looking for the next years tenant



LIKE! ..


----------

